# Pictures of baby tiels!



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

First of all I would just like to thank everyone who has given me advice on raising these baby tiels. Tielfan in particular. These little birdies have been so fun to watch grow. I thought I would post some pictures and include everyone on the fun


----------



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

& some more. I love this picture of the dad Scooby doo taking care of Scrappy doo


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh theyre soooo cute!!! they look great!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Their so cuuuuuute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable! Looks like you have a normal grey, a lutino, and a wf cinnamon pearl (or wf pearl, can't really tell whether its cinnamon or not.)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous healthy looking babies! Congrats


----------

